# Pentium 4@2800 compiliert langsamer als Athlon@1200[solved]

## HeadbangingMan

Hallo Leute,

Ich verstehe hier was nicht so richtig:

Mein Laptop:

```
 

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7-gentoo-r11)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

Mein Arbeitsplatzrechner (Athlon 1200MHz):

```

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7-gentoo-r11)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gigaload.org/gentoo.org/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

Eigentlich sollte doch der Laptop mit dem P4@2,8GHz doch "etwas" schneller sein, oder?

Nicht so richtig.

Laptop:

```

# genlop -t kdelibs

 

* kde-base/kdelibs

     Sat Jul 31 08:08:21 2004 --> kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3

       merge time: 2 hours, 44 minutes, and 47 seconds.

```

Und der Athlon:

```

# genlop -t kdelibs

 * kde-base/kdelibs

     Fri Jul 30 20:16:31 2004 --> kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3

       merge time: 1 hour, 57 minutes, and 21 seconds.

```

Wer kann mir das denn mal erklären?

Der Laptop hat ja HT und läuft daher mit smp-kernel.

Bei beiden Rechnern lief nichts nebenbei, nur dieser eine ebuild.

Dauert denn die Optimierung für "-march=pentium4" soviel länger?

Oder was sonst?Last edited by HeadbangingMan on Sun Feb 06, 2005 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

2:44 ist allerdings sehr langsam und eher auf Pentium 2 400 Niveau. Sicher, das der nicht irgendwie runtergetaktet ist? Was sagt denn cat /proc/cpuinfo?

Hier mal mein Wert (amd64 3200)

```

himbeere@irmeli ~ $ genlop -t kdelibs

 * kde-base/kdelibs

     Fri Jul 23 19:41:00 2004 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0_beta2

       merge time: 35 minutes and 11 seconds.

```

cheers

Thomas

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> 2:44 ist allerdings sehr langsam und eher auf Pentium 2 400 Niveau. Sicher, das der nicht irgendwie runtergetaktet ist? Was sagt denn cat /proc/cpuinfo?
> 
> Hier mal mein Wert (amd64 3200)
> ...

 

Guckst Du hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

Es ist wohl ein Laptop, aber ich hab keine Powersavemodes aktiviert (Ist eh keine mobile CPU)

----------

## himpierre

Und sicher, das der während des Kompilierens nichts anderes zu tun hatte? Haben andere Pakete genauso lange gedauert, oder war das nur bei kdelibs so?

t.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Da lief bestimmt nix nebenbei, habs über Nacht laufenlassen.

Das verhält sich bei den anderen "dicken Brocken" wie Xfree oder qt ähnlich.

Laptop:

```

genlop -t qt

 * x11-libs/qt

     Sat Jul 31 04:36:18 2004 --> x11-libs/qt-3.3.2

       merge time: 1 hour, 14 minutes, and 4 seconds.

```

Athlon:

```

genlop -t qt

 * x11-libs/qt

     Fri Jul 30 16:51:36 2004 --> x11-libs/qt-3.3.2

       merge time: 1 hour, 21 minutes, and 36 seconds.

```

Laptop:

```

genlop -t xfree

 * x11-base/xfree

     Sat Jul 31 02:01:38 2004 --> x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6

       merge time: 1 hour, 57 minutes, and 27 seconds.

```

Athlon:

```

genlop -t xfree

 * x11-base/xfree

     Fri Jul 30 12:02:09 2004 --> x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6

       merge time: 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 56 seconds.

```

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Ist auf dem Laptop denn (U)DMA aktiviert?

Hat der AMD vielleicht eine 7.2k-Platte und der Laptop nur eine 4.2k?

Wie sieht es mit RAM aus?

Nur ein schneller Proz. macht noch keinen schnellen Rechner.

HTH

T.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Laptop: Toshiba Satellite P10-554 P4@2800, 512MB DDR, UDMA5, aber da Laptop kann schon sein dass die Platte nicht so flott ist.

Athlon: T-Bird@1200, 256MB DDR, UDMA5 (Seagate 60Gig)

Zu den Umdrehungen der Platten weiss ich jetzt nix genaues.

Bei beiden Rechnern läuft keine Framebuffer-Konsole, ich hab mal gehört, die wären auch nicht so flott (oder egal?)

----------

## Jinidog

Vielleicht ein paar Anregungen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203132

EDIT:

Ich würde in der make.conf des Laptops MAKEOPTS mal so auf 5 stellen.

----------

## Jinidog

Die Verwendung von -pipe bei den CFLAGS ist auch eine gute Idee.

Ist SMP-Unterstützung im Kernel?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Die Verwendung von -pipe bei den CFLAGS ist auch eine gute Idee.
> 
> Ist SMP-Unterstützung im Kernel?

 

Ja, beim 2.6.7er sind SMP und HT-Scheduler aktiviert.

Aber trotz alledem kann es doch nicht angehen, dass ich hier mit -pipe und sonst noch was tunen muss um einen 2800er so schnell zu machen wie einen alten t-bird.

Kann ja sein, das die Notebook-Festplatte halt ein paar Umdrehungen weniger hat, aber alle anderen Komponenten sind eigentlich wesentlich schneller.

Was ist denn der beste Benchmark für sowas?

----------

## Jinidog

grob kannst du mal nbench verwenden.

Bist du dir auch sicher, das DMA aktiviert ist?

Im übrigen gehören meine Tipps zur recht grundlegenden Konfiguration.

Wenn der Pentium4 schlecht konfiguriert ist, kann's schon sein, dass irgendetwas ausbremst.

Zum Beispiel ist makeopts=2 für den Athlon genau richtig, für einen Pentium mit HyperThreading aber zu wenig.

Festplattenperformance könntest du mal auf den Rechnern mit:

hdparm -tT /dev/hda 

überprüfen

----------

## Sas

Komisch, ich hätte ja auf USE-Flags getippt, aber die sind bei dir ja gleich.

Hier als Vergleich mal die Werte meines Athlon-XP-M 2000+ mit 512MB RAM und glaube auch ner 4200er Platte:

```
silas@s-mobile ~ $ genlop -t kdelibs

 * kde-base/kdelibs

     Fri May 21 04:53:18 2004 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 35 minutes and 30 seconds.

     Fri Jun 11 13:41:09 2004 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3

       merge time: 2 hours, 19 minutes and 29 seconds.

     Fri Jul 23 21:49:00 2004 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0_beta2

       merge time: 2 hours, 42 minutes and 45 seconds.

silas@s-mobile ~ $ genlop -t qt

 * x11-libs/qt

     Fri May 21 02:29:19 2004 >>> x11-libs/qt-3.3.2

       merge time: 44 minutes and 56 seconds.

```

Die kdelibs bauen also auch langsamer als auf deinem AMD, aber das kann denke ich durchaus an USE-Flags wie z.B. pim liegen. Und die QT-Zeit deutet ja schon darauf hin, dass dein Pentium sich mehr Zeit lässt, als er müsste...

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Hmmm,

Laptop:

```

hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=IC25N060ATMR04-0, FwRev=MO3OAD0A, SerialNo=MRG308K3GT76LH

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7884kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117210240

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   752 MB in  2.00 seconds = 375.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   76 MB in  3.00 seconds =  25.30 MB/sec

```

Athlon:

```

hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST360020A, FwRev=3.34, SerialNo=6EXM2EZC

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117231408

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   316 MB in  2.00 seconds = 157.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.14 seconds =  25.45 MB/sec

```

Jetzt wirds aber langsam sehr merkwürdig ....

----------

## kressevadder

Hallo,

ich hab hier gerade was ähnliches. Ich mach spasseshalber bei predictor@home mit (distributed computing ähnlich Seti):

Mein alter Compaq PIII@800 MHz rechnet etwas schneller als der PIV@2GHz im Laptop  :Exclamation: 

Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse mal durchschau, stell ich fest das das Laptop wesentlich mehr Berechnungen wegen Fehlern abbricht als die Workstation.

Kann das vielleicht sein das die Prozessoren Hitzeprobleme im Laptop bekommen und dadurch öfters mal nen Fehler produzieren, insbesondere wenns keine Mobil CPU ist?

Gruss Manfred

----------

## think4urs11

Kanns sein das dein Laptop den Proz. runterregelt wenn ihm zu warm (z.B. beim compilen) wird?

preemptive kernel/mtrr sind eingeschaltet?

ACPI/APM sind an oder aus?

Irgendwelche sonstigen Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen, gkrellm beispielsweise?

T.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Kanns sein das dein Laptop den Proz. runterregelt wenn ihm zu warm (z.B. beim compilen) wird?
> 
> 

 

Muss wohl so sein...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> preemptive kernel/mtrr sind eingeschaltet?
> 
> ACPI/APM sind an oder aus?
> ...

 

ja/ja 

an/aus

zu dem Zeitpunkt nur stage3 -> update world -> emerge kde, sonst nix. Edit: Nacheinander natürlich   :Wink: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Also, die Werte vom Laptop sind schon eigenartig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>      Thu Aug  5 05:24:39 2004 --> kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3
> 
>      merge time: 45 minutes and 17 seconds.
> ...

 

Hochgerechnet sollte Dein Laptop also nach c.a. 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten mit den kdelibs fertig sein. Die Vermutung, daß der Lappi throttlet, sprich wegen Wärme runtertaktet liegt da schon nahe. Die HDD Performance sollte sich nicht großartig auswirken, sofern genug Speicher da ist. Dann wiederum, wie ist der Speicher angebunden, was für Speicher usw.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Also, die Werte vom Laptop sind schon eigenartig:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>      Thu Aug  5 05:24:39 2004 --> kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3
> ...

 

Nun ja, es handelt sich um 2 SO-DIMMS 256MB 333MHz DDR, beim Athlon 1 DDR 256MB / 333 MHz.

Ist schon enorm frustrierend, wenn man die Systeme über Nacht "emerge kde" machen lässt und am nächsten Morgen ist der Athlon fertig und der Laptop rechnet noch   :Shocked: 

Muss aber mit der Temperatur zusammenhängen, das BIOS bremst ihn irgendwie aus (vielleicht bei bestimmter Temperatur jeder zweite Befehl ein HLT oder so)  :Laughing: 

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

>  (vielleicht bei bestimmter Temperatur jeder zweite Befehl ein HLT oder so)

 

Genau das nennt sich Throttling, schaumal ins Log

MfG

Py

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *py-ro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    (vielleicht bei bestimmter Temperatur jeder zweite Befehl ein HLT oder so) 
> 
> Genau das nennt sich Throttling, schaumal ins Log
> 
> MfG
> ...

 

Nee, also /var/log/messages sagt nix ungewöhnliches, ich dachte, dass es vom BIOS aus passiert, ohne dass der Kernel damit was zu tun hat?

----------

## py-ro

BIOS macht das ja auch was nicht heisst, dass der Kernel das nict mitkriegt.

Beim 2.6 sieh mal 

```
cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
```

da steht in welchem Zusatnd er sich diesbezüglich befindet

MfG

Py

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> BIOS macht das ja auch was nicht heisst, dass der Kernel das nict mitkriegt.
> 
> Beim 2.6 sieh mal 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen, aber dran ändern kann ich eh nix, oder?

Vielleicht den Laptop beim emergen in den Kühlschrank legen   :Laughing: 

----------

## py-ro

Hoffentlich hält der Akku lang genug  :Wink: 

----------

## sven-tek

Ich habe leider kein Laptop mit soviel Power, aber ein Kollege von mir hatte an seinem AMD Laptop das Problem das er das ACPI BIOS hacken musste damit sein 1,8Ghz Prozessor mit mehr als 900 lief.

Das Geräte "merkte" unter Linux nicht wenn es am Netz hing und war dann die ganze Zeit auf Sparflamme.

Ich glaube der Kernelparameter mit dem man nicht standardkonforme ACPI-BIOS'e ans Rennen bring war acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows XP" . Kannste mal versuchen.

br, Sven

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> Ich habe leider kein Laptop mit soviel Power, aber ein Kollege von mir hatte an seinem AMD Laptop das Problem das er das ACPI BIOS hacken musste damit sein 1,8Ghz Prozessor mit mehr als 900 lief.
> 
> Das Geräte "merkte" unter Linux nicht wenn es am Netz hing und war dann die ganze Zeit auf Sparflamme.
> 
> Ich glaube der Kernelparameter mit dem man nicht standardkonforme ACPI-BIOS'e ans Rennen bring war acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows XP" . Kannste mal versuchen.
> ...

 

Ist aber (wie ich oben sagte) gar kein Mobile-Prozessor drin sondern ein handelüblicher P4 2800 HT. Desweiteren ist wohl ACPI im Kernel, nicht aber die CPUFreq Funktionen (oder wie die auch heissen).

----------

## psyqil

Wie hast Du denn die distfiles auf den Rechner bekommen? Nicht, daß beim P4 die Zeit für's Runterladen noch dabei ist und beim Athlon nicht...zwölf Megs sind ja jeh nach Verbindung 'ne gewisse Größe  :Wink: 

mein XP2600+ ohne saugen:

```
$ splat kdelibs

 * kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3

        Emerged at: Tue Jul 27 22:22:44 2004

        Build time: 1 hour, 19 minutes, and 36 seconds

```

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Wie hast Du denn die distfiles auf den Rechner bekommen? Nicht, daß beim P4 die Zeit für's Runterladen noch dabei ist und beim Athlon nicht...zwölf Megs sind ja jeh nach Verbindung 'ne gewisse Größe 
> 
> mein XP2600+ ohne saugen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Beide über den gleichen DSL-Anschluss, nicht zur gleichen Zeit.

Aber afaik zeigt genlop nur die reine Compilierzeit, weil ein "genlop --current" während des Downloads meldet "no emerge found".

----------

## fangorn

Mein Schleppi hat dasselbe Problem. Immer wenn ich die CPU belaste, regelt das BIOS die Kiste so herunter, dass sie noch mit 13% rechnet, also statt 2,533 GHz etwa noch mit 350 MHz!!! ein echter Renner. 

Ich habe einen einigermaÃen funktionierenden Workaround gefunden. Ist aber nicht uneingeschrÃ¤nkt zu empfehlen.

Kompiliert den Kernel ohne ACPI UnterstÃ¼tzung! DafÃ¼r solltet ihr aber APM aktivieren, sonst raucht euch das Ding ziemlich sicher ab. So kann ich immerhin mindestens 50% der Rechenleistung nutzen. Der Schleppi schaltet sich halt nicht mehr selbst aus, manche hÃ¼bsche Kernelfunktion tut nicht mehr (die /proc/acpi/cpu Schiene zum Beispiel), aber mit etwas Handarbeit habe ich bisher alles zum Laufen gebracht. 

Ist aber durchaus mit Vorsicht zu genieÃen!!!

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> Mein Schleppi hat dasselbe Problem. Immer wenn ich die CPU belaste, regelt das BIOS die Kiste so herunter, dass sie noch mit 13% rechnet, also statt 2,533 GHz etwa noch mit 350 MHz!!! ein echter Renner. 
> 
> Ich habe einen einigermaÃen funktionierenden Workaround gefunden. Ist aber nicht uneingeschrÃ¤nkt zu empfehlen.
> 
> Kompiliert den Kernel ohne ACPI UnterstÃ¼tzung! DafÃ¼r solltet ihr aber APM aktivieren, sonst raucht euch das Ding ziemlich sicher ab. So kann ich immerhin mindestens 50% der Rechenleistung nutzen. Der Schleppi schaltet sich halt nicht mehr selbst aus, manche hÃ¼bsche Kernelfunktion tut nicht mehr (die /proc/acpi/cpu Schiene zum Beispiel), aber mit etwas Handarbeit habe ich bisher alles zum Laufen gebracht. 
> ...

 

Ich hab vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit:

Unter WinXP gibt es in den Toshiba Energy-Settings die Möglichkeit, den Lüfter zu regeln.

Und zwar in 3 Stufen: Leise, Mittlere Leistung, Maximale Leistung. Normalerweise arbeite ich unter WinXP mit "Leise", mehr brauch ich da nicht.

Ich vermute  also, dass hierbei die CPU irgendwie gebremst wird (HLT), damit sie nicht so heiß wird. Also muss es unter Linux auch möglich sein, die CPU wieder auf maximale Leistung umzuschalten. In Moment arbeite ich auf dem Laptop allerdings erstmal unter WinXP weiter, da es unter Linux noch ein anderes Problem gibt, (GeForce FX 5600 -> X11 flackert ab und zu kurz auf) wozu ich noch keine befriedigende Lösung gefunden habe.

Jedenfalls danke ich Euch allen für die Unterstützung!

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich wollte diesen alten Thread nochmal aufwärmen, da ich glaube, dass die Lösung des Problems für andere Notebook-Besitzer (vor allem Notebooks mit Nicht-Mobile-CPU's) ebenfalls interessant sein könnte.

In meinem Fall war das Gerät einfach nur von innen total verstaubt. Eine Behandlung mit dem Staubsauger in allen Lüftungsöffnungen hat gereicht, jetzt läuft es wieder wie neu und vor allem deutlich schneller und leiser.

Wenn Ihr im Kernel

```

[*] Machine Check Exception

 <*>   Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4

 [*]   check for P4 thermal throttling interrupt. 

```

aktiviert habt, seht Ihr erste Anzeichen dafür schon an den Meldungen im syslog (CPU Temperature...).

Wenn man es zu weit treibt, kann es dann auch vorkommen, dass das Gerät sich einfach unter Last abschaltet.

Habt Ihr also solche oder ähnliche Symptome: Staubsauger frei!

----------

## aZZe

Wow das ist das geilste was ich je gelesen hab. Solved by Staubsauger   :Laughing: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

@darktemplaaa:

Ich wollte das Gerät schon vor Wochen zum Kundendienst schicken, es aber immer verschoben, weil ich es gebraucht habe. Die von Toshiba hätten vermutlich nix anderes gemacht   :Laughing: 

----------

## aZZe

Das schönste ist ja wenn sich der Staub auch noch mit Nikotin vermischt und verklebt hat. *lecker*

----------

